# Another Ludwigia 'hybrid' ????



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is another Ludwigia species that I am having issues with identifying. Sorry I only have emerged photos of the plant. I will try to take some submerged also.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

There are no petals, the leaves are opposite and spade-like. I am thinking Ludwigia palustris.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Not with a long peduncle like that.

If there were petals, it could be _Ludwigia_ x _lacustris_. Submersed pic?


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> Not with a long peduncle like that.


Wouldn't that depend on the growing conditions? I think it would. We've all seen plants do strange things.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

No, not that. Leaf shape and size, maybe, but not peduncle length, at least not to that degree.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> No, not that. Leaf shape and size, maybe, but not peduncle length, at least not to that degree.


Same thing that I was thinking. I cant find any photos of this plant submerge. I will grow it out and take some new photos of it submerged.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> No, not that. Leaf shape and size, maybe, but not peduncle length, at least not to that degree.


In the article you linked me to in the other thread it states 'In Ludwigia palustris, leaf shape is extremely variable, encompassing much of the total variation among [group Dantia].'

My vote for L. palustris stands.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Leaf shape. That is something entirely different. The shape of the capsule is different too.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cavan Allen said:


> Not with a long peduncle like that.


Thats what she said!:rofl:


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

bigstick120 said:


> thats what she said!:rofl:


lol!


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is a link for L. palustris. Look at photos 2 and 5. Check out the difference of the peduncle. That is where I agree with Cavan. As soon as the plant takes its submerged form I will take photos of it and you guys can compare the difference.

http://www.missouriplants.com/Greenopp/Ludwigia_palustris_page.html


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Update....

Here are some photos of the mystery ludwigia submerged...

From left to right:L.palustris, L.'unknown' (long peduncle), L. lacrustris









Here are 2 other Ludwigia species that are questionable.

From my understanding....plants from left to right: palustris,'long peduncle',lacrustris,arcuata,sp. 'red', 'unknown', 'unknown'









Closer look at the leaves.









L.sp. 'red' in the middle of both 'unknown'









Measurement


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

That is a gorgeous ludwigia collection you have. I'm jealous lol. I'm guessing hybrid but since I know nothing of nomenclature I will call this Ludwigia lacustris 'inbred'


----------

